# 66 GTO inside door panel removal



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I finally got a 66 remote mirror so now I need to remove the inside door panel to run the cable through the inside of the door. I do not want to damage the panel during the removal and the installation. The car originally had the remote mirror so the hole and a dummy toggle is already in place. Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Remove the armrest, remove window crank and door handle, remove screws at the bottom and lift from the bottom straight up and it should pop off...or down can't remember.
There are clips that it slides in along the sides so don't pull out or you may damage the back of the panel.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, self explanatory. Go slow, and use the special tool to remove the window crank and door handle 'c'clips. It's cheap and easy.


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

Related, the previous owner mounted the rear quarter window seals on the outside of the jam rather than inside. I need to move them an am assuming I need to remove the rear interior panels to do it. Your input on how to remove those panels would be very appreciated.


----------

